# Top 5 funniest movies for you?



## Ringo619 (Oct 23, 2010)

^ topic says it all.

Mine are:
1. Hot Rod
2. Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy
3. napoleon dynamite
4. Pineapple express
5.tropic thunder

What are your top  5? ( i know  its hard to pick the  top  5 funniest movies )


----------



## tagzard (Oct 23, 2010)

hot rod
dumb and dumber
and umm


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 23, 2010)

Airplane!
Top Secret!
The Naked Gun
Dumb & Dumber
Ace Ventura: Pet Detective


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Oct 23, 2010)

Top 1

1. Liar Liar


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 23, 2010)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Monty Python's Meaning of Life
Monty Python's Life of Brian
(seeing a pattern here?)
The Mating Habits of the Earthbound Human


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 24, 2010)

this is a tough question for me, since i dont usually think comedies are really all that good, and when i find a movie funny people generally dont like it.

top 5 of the ones i laughed outloud the most
1. clerks
2. grandma's boy
3. the simpsons movie
4. scary movie
5. strangers with candy
runner ups: shaun of the dead, mallrats

top 5 that i think are really really funny, just not a laugh out loud movie
1. the royal tenenbaums
2. big trouble
3. juno
4. let's goto prison (people usually *hate* this movie :\)
5. little miss sunshine
runner up: just add water, chasing amy, 

i know its (more than) 10, but i cant just split it into 1 section

man i make things so complicated sometimes


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 24, 2010)

-Hangover
-Dude wheres my car
-scary movie
-white chicks
-zoolander


----------



## DarkWarriorWario (Oct 24, 2010)

Anything with Adam Sandler

Talladega Nights

Hangover

Hot Tub Time Machine

Friday

Too many more.....


----------



## Feels Good Man (Oct 24, 2010)

Kung Pow is definitely on my top 3.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 24, 2010)

Not in any order:

Hot Tub Time Machine
Pineapple Express
The Hangover
Shawn Of The Dead
Hot Fuzz

That was incredibly hard to put my favs into a list of 5 only, I need a list of maybe 20 for my all time favs.

I wish I could add these 2 as well: Drillbit Taylor, Tenacious D and the PoD (Pick of Destiny)


----------

